# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  وظائف شاغرة

## الوسادة

*تعلن هيئة مكافحة الفساد عن حاجتها لملء وظيفة : مهندس حاسوب بالمواصفات التالية: درجة الدكتوراه أو الماجستير أو البكالوريوس في هندسة الحاسوب أو تكنولوجيا المعلوماتت ، خبرة لا تقل عن 2 سنوات لحملة الدكتوراه، 3 لدرجة الماجستير، 5 لدرجة البكالوريوس ، معرفة جيدة باللغة الإنجليزية. /معرفة جيدة باللغة الإنجليزية.

على الراغبين التقدم بطلب توظيف لمكتب رئيس الهيئة ، في مقر الهيئة الواقع في مدينة البيرة / شارع نابلس / عمارة سلطة النقد الطابق الرابع، مرفقا مع الطلب السيرة الذاتية وصور عن المؤهل العلمي و الهوية الشخصية. يبدأ استقبال الطلبات خلال ايام الدوام الرسمي اعتبارا من اليوم الأحد 13 / 2/ 2011 ، و ينتهي في نهاية دوام يوم الخميس 24 / 2/ 2011 من الساعة 9 صباحا و حتى الساعة 1 من بعد الظهر.


اعلنت إذاعة الرياض عن حاجتها إلى مذيعين متفرغين ممن يجدون في أنفسهم الكفاءة وتتوفر فيهم الشروط التالية:
- المقدرة اللغوية – الصوت الحسن – الأداء المتميز – مخارج الحروف السليمة – الثقافة الواسعة – أن يكون غير مرتبط بوظيفة حكومية او خاصة

على من تتوفر فيه الشروط السابقة إرسال السيرة الذاتية مع صورة ملونة ومقطع صوتي للحكم والتقييم المبدئي عليه إلى الإيميل التالي: rran.2011@yahoo.com وذلك في موعد أقصاه نهاية الشهر الحالي (ربيع الأول 1432هـ).*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني هيك بتفيدي كتير ناس :upset8:

----------


## Sc®ipt

شكرا ,, بس من وين بدنا نجيب خبرة 5 سنوات مثلا  :Frown:

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هههههههههه

ولا يا ام غمازة احنا هون عشان نفيد الناس انا بصاحةاي شي بشوفه مهم بحب احطه هون 

و انت يا زيدووو الله يوفئك و تجيب خبرة عشر سنوات و تصير الشركات تتطاوش عليك ههه 

ان شالله الكل يستفيد [/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]هههههههههه

ولا يا ام غمازة احنا هون عشان نفيد الناس انا بصاحةاي شي بشوفه مهم بحب احطه هون 

و انت يا زيدووو الله يوفئك و تجيب خبرة عشر سنوات و تصير الشركات تتطاوش عليك ههه 

ان شالله الكل يستفيد [/align]*

----------

